#ubuntu-cy 2011-02-18
<savvas> xairetizomen :)
#ubuntu-cy 2014-02-16
<GregCy> morning :)
<GregCy> empikes to irc vlepw a? :)
<GregCy> eshei pou to 2011 na allaksei to topic damesa :P
<GregCy> anti-freeze, isoun sto linux user group meeting swsta?
<GregCy> brb
<anti-freeze> yep
<GregCy> :)
<GregCy> hows opengl going?
<anti-freeze> Its ok. Im working on hardware-accelerated z-ordering, which I dont think other FOSS frameworks have. Working on anything interesting?
<GregCy> nah im just chilling today to be honest :)
<GregCy> probably watch some football later on :)
<anti-freeze> Sounds good. Gotta get work done though. No rest for the wicked :P
<anti-freeze> By the way, did you say you used PHP?
<GregCy> yeah
<GregCy> i do
<anti-freeze> Check this IDE out. http://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/ It has emacs and vim bindings if you want them. I may or may not have a key :P
<anti-freeze> oops, wrong link
<anti-freeze> there we go
<anti-freeze> http://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/
<GregCy> thanks :)
<GregCy> ill give it  atry ... i've been thinking about trying it out actually
<GregCy> brb
<anti-freeze> Yea, its really cool. I used it all the time when i was using CakePHP
<GregCy> synithws exei ke allous damesa i panta en etsi hsixia?
<anti-freeze> Prwti fora thamesa, so, I dont know.
<GregCy> wlecome
<anti-freeze> twra exoume 3 atoma :D
<GregCy> yeah
<GregCy> a silent one :)
<anti-freeze> tetris4: ____|
<tetris4> egw kero exi pu ime edwmesa, alla panta itan isixia, egw k to log bot
<GregCy> :)
<tetris4> oxi oti den sinithisa na milaw ston eauto mu xD
<tetris4> kanis aptin sinantisi tu ellakcy edw? =)
<anti-freeze> ego
<tetris4> entiposis? skepsis? (an thes na tis mirastis)
<anti-freeze> Itan wreo, 10/10 would go again. inai diskolo na vreis an8ropous na kanis kouventa yia to linux & programming stin papho.
<tetris4> haha..10/10..redditor? =P
<tetris4> ah nmz mono 1-2 itan apo Papho, ektos an isun enas apo autus =)
<anti-freeze> yup
<anti-freeze> ne, imoun enas. Irthame dio mazi. 
<tetris4> o Theodotos k o ? =)
<anti-freeze> Kapios allos. Den 3ero to onoma tou omws. Ego kai o Constantinos eir8ame apo tin papho.
<tetris4> ah, ara isastan perissoteroi apo 2 =D
<tetris4> nice =)
<anti-freeze> Yup. Prepi na eimastoun 4
<anti-freeze> kati etsi
<tetris4> kala mazeftikame 30 atoma, it was a pleasant surprise
<anti-freeze> Yea, it was worth the trip :P
<GregCy> sorry tora ida oti episame kouventa dame :P
<anti-freeze> can any of you guys get on gamedev.stackexchange.com ?
<GregCy> nope
<GregCy> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://gamedev.stackexchange.com
<anti-freeze> oh, thanks man. What a pain. Anyway, g2g. Later
<GregCy> night
